# anyone at CARU, Cardiff?



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all

Is anyone else using CARU in Cardiff?  

I am new to posting so here's a bit of info on me:-

I am aged 38, ttc for 4 years, used clomid without success, just gone through first IVF procedure and am on 2ww.... test to be done on 2nd March! There appears to be no reason for difficulty in concieving. 

Alternating between positive thoughts  and being convinced that it hasn't worked!  

Would love to hear from anyone in the Cardiff area.

Good luck to everyone.... lets hope we all get lucky

Ally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

support board is here


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Kara... not quite sure how I missed it! 

Ally x


----------



## wsuziewms (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all
This is my first post here. I have 2 children and have been ttc no 3 had a lap and dye recently and found I have mil d endo and blocked tubes . So we have just self referred to caru/ivfwales and have our firts appoinment 13th of march. We will be doing ivf this summer I hope.
Be great to meet some friends here. Hi to ally and good luck for your 2ww March 2nd is my birthday whooo.

suz x


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Suz

Everyone at CARU are lovely, and really helpful. good luck with your appointment on 13 March and fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you!!! 

Ally xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

suz

i have a follow up on the same date


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't quite believe it but I had a   this morning!!!

Kara & Suz.... keep us updated how you are getting on!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Ally XX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done

i got a bfn yesterday


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Kara.... keep strong... am thinking of you !!

XX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

not giving up yet


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely!!  Keep thinking positive thoughts and be kind to yourself  - I am sure you will get there!!

XX


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi alisonjl,
 bet your on  . I was at CARU but I'm dischared now as i had a   on 26th Oct 2007 with my first attempt of ivf, I'm 23 weeks now I'm the happiest women alive. I'm 26 and DH is 27 we had been ttc for 4 years but told we are both OK. wait until your 12 week scan its amazing, make sure you rest and take it easy girl, no heavy lifting and start your folic acid if your not already.  take care and keep in touch.

love Tanya xxxxxx


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Tanya and congrats to you too!!

We sound quite similar in that we were trying 4 years, both told ok and so far so good, we seem to be ok on our first go of IVF.  Keeping fingers crossed now that will make it through to 12 week scan! Have told hubby that he has to do all the housework now while I put my feet up.... think I'm going to like this!! 

Ally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats Alison 

Hi Tanya, hope you're okay?

Good luck Suz


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Alison,

I've just finished my first cycle of ICSI at CARU/IVF WALES. Unfortunatly we had a   and have to go back in 6 weeks for follow up appointment.  We are not giving up hope as we intend to have another attempt in a few months time.  I have found the staff  great.

Congratulations on your  .

Lisa.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lisa, sorry to hear your news


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Andi68,

Good luck with your treatment.   

Lisa


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Real sorry to hear your news 

Ally xx


----------



## wsuziewms (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome girls and congarts ally on your BFO whooo.
Hugs suz x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls
just wanted to say that I think you must be having your tx soon Andi...sorry not been in touch but its been Joshs birthday and Mothers Day and Ive felt flattened
Anyway I have been thinking of you
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki    it can't be easy for you, I know you always think of others.

I had EC yesterday, again only 1 egg fertilised ... we're gutted


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh dear Andi..well, I suppose all you must think is that it only takes one to make a baby...
when are you having tx?
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

hopefully tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nikki

hugs hun

andi

thinking of you


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls
why dont we arrange a meet up..maybe just for a coffee this time so we are not using up precious £s which can be put towards IVF!
Nikki xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im deffo up for a meet, yep coffee sounds good as we need the pennies too


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

to be fair to you Kara, how about Mc Arthur Glen again..theres a nice coffee place there
Anyone else?
Nikki


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds good

day or evening?

i will check my rota


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

depends on which day as to whether we meet day or evening, however if its just coffee it cant be too late as the shopping area closes
Anyone else out there fancy meeting?
What about you andi, by then you may have some good news for us we hope
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

is off for transfer at noon, they have 1 at 2 cell which is prefect for this stage

good luck girl


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm up for a meet as long as it's in a week's time or so.

Thanks for posting Kara


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

we were thinking of you yesterday and hope all is ok Andi
xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Nikki, getting total bed rest at the mo, strict orders from DH

Any news on your next tx?


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
take advantage of your few days in bed and watch lots of tv and read books
Im working and then will prob go back in May now..we have spent so much that I really need to earn
To be honest I feel like a lost soul not doing any IVF at the moment!
Nikki


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I've got a follow up appointment at the beginning of April following unsuccessful icsi treatment. I was just wondering what to expect,
Can anyone tell me?

Lisa


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Hope you're okay.  Are you coming along to the meet up next week?

Andi xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Andi
only if its Mon or Fri as Im working the other days sadly
How are you doing..have you had any explanations from Mrs Evans and her crew yet?
Nikki x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

I've got an appt in three weeks, will keep you posted.

I think the meet may be Thursday


----------

